# Three Green dogs in our club for Police Work



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTyCKb_8AbQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEvwl-KsvPw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTQ_sr2kr5E


Bryan Colletti


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

which idiot is the handler of Banjo? Dog is doing ok...but not really a leg dog(if he may choose) and the bungeeline :roll: saw 3 almost civil bites and i´m not sure what you clipped out.


----------



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> which idiot is the handler of Banjo?
> 
> Well Selena that IDIOT is my friend and training partner. No idiot by the way, one of the better trained decoys around, also a medical doctor.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

you've got to admit though that using a bungie line with an unprotected decoy would raise most people's eyebrows. i would have said something, but i knew if anyone said anything other than, "GREAT DOGS. AWESOME HANDLING AND DECOY WORK", you'd get all sensitive and hurt.

they do look like nice, green dogs by the way...


----------



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

Well I do appreciate you compassion towards my saftey Tim. I have working with Banjo since he got here. The whole reason for using the bunjee is knowing exactly how far he can reach. He only just started biting for real and we both felt we wanted to give him the reward of the leg sleeve. Getting bit in training happens, I'm not affraid of that. Taking one for team is apart of the decoy business. 

Yes the dog has been normally hitting a sleeve, but you and Selena must keep in mind, to goal of this dog is French Ring. Ideally, we want a leg bitter and will keep trying to make him comfortable with that. The video was his second time on a leg sleeve, and had questions been asked, I would happily answer, not in a hurt and sensitive manner. But to call him an idiot, please, that is just ridiculous, no matter if it was you, Selena or whoever. Show some respect and class is all I hope for, and since I have been on this list for a month or so, it's a rare thing here. These lists go badly really quick when the dominant personalities on them are the tabloid reactionary types.

Who monitors the monitors?

Bryan


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

try putting this dog on a back tie. and try gettin the bite a lil lower. i myself like bungee lines. but the backtie adds safety. you can place cones or some object to indicate how far the dog can go. you might want to try and put this dog on a suit just incase. i have been bit many times and dont mind when it happens. but i would rather not be bit. i think the dog is past a leg sleeve though the suit should be more suitable. not tryin to be critical just offering some advise.


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

i take that back you did have markers to tell how far the dog could go


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

It would have been good to have a bit of backstory on the dogs. LOL

On a lighter note, I am glad that your buddys dog came out of it. I have seen herding dogs that showed no interest at all in livestock then.......boom, can't get him away from them.

What line does he come from?


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

steve gossmeyer said:


> i take that back you did have markers to tell how far the dog could go


but the point is, if a person is holding the bungie and not COMPLETELY posted, those markers are meaningless. 

bryan, i didn't make any comments about the dog's leg aptitude. if you say those are the dog's first bites, then i take you at your word and it wasn't bad. targeting isn't nearly as difficult as it was to just get the dog to bite i'm sure. besides, since these are the dogs first bites, targeting is the last thing to be concerned about. praising the hell out of the dog and giving it confidence is way more important at that stage in the game.

a lot of times, those "late blooming" dogs that the switch goes on at about 2 have made for some very good PSD's i've seen...


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

Tim Martens said:


> but the point is, if a person is holding the bungie and not COMPLETELY posted, those markers are meaningless.


 this is why i mentioned backtieing the dog as well. i would never work a bungee in hand.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Tim Martens said:


> a lot of times, those "late blooming" dogs that the switch goes on at about 2 have made for some very good PSD's i've seen...


The first time I saw this dog during protection training, I thought Raul was crazy. The dog wanted nothing to do with the sleeve or the decoy. The turn-around has been totally amazing and if I didn't see it for myself I wouldn't have believed it. Huge learning experience for me.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Gotta admit I was a bit shocked  at the word chosen to describe the handler by Selena [-X ...something I've never seen before or expected to see from her, but then we are all human and make mistakes......things have been a bit strained here lately. I've also found that sometimes it helps to put a paragraph or two before the links explaining what you are well aware of concerning a dog and some history.

The title of the thread threw me off - so the third dog is going to be doing FR? I'm trying to learn this sport myself - glad the owner/handler stuck it out with this dog and went with his gut feelings.....hoping it pays off for him in the end.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

steve gossmeyer said:


> this is why i mentioned backtieing the dog as well. i would never work a bungee in hand.


that's the only time i've ever seen a bungie used. on a backtie...


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I am perfectly OK with what she said. Was it really that big a deal?? Maybe she was thinking of all the new people that don't work dogs that might see this video and think the wrong thing.


----------



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

a lot of times said:


> He is back tied up to a picnic table, Raul simply pulls back and forth to frustrate a bit. He cant come any further then the two white buckets on the side of us. PSDs is not the goal and with Ring training, we need to give him options and he needs to comfortable everywhere on the body, the simple fact I am showing a leg and he wants to only bite up top is a reason to work the leg.
> 
> I welcome any and all comments and critiques that establish dialogue for training purposes, don't insult me or my friends with kiddie school name calling, where does that get this list?
> 
> Bryan


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> On a lighter note, I am glad that your buddys dog came out of it. I have seen herding dogs that showed no interest at all in livestock then.......boom, can't get him away from them.


Wonder what the trigger is for that. Is it just maturity?


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Konnie Hein said:


> Wonder what the trigger is for that. Is it just maturity?


haha. if anybody knew, there would be no washout dogs...


----------



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I am perfectly OK with what she said. Was it really that big a deal?? Maybe she was thinking of all the new people that don't work dogs that might see this video and think the wrong thing.


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

I'm fairly certainly Jeff, insulting you might take all day. So knowing that you are perfectly ok with calling a complete stranger an idiot, well let's just say, I'm not shocked you feel that way)

Can we now move on?

I'm not hurt, I was simply brought up a certain way. That's all.

I wish Selena and Tim lots of love still.

Bryan


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Bryan Colletti said:


> He is back tied up to a picnic table, Raul simply pulls back and forth to frustrate a bit. He cant come any further then the two white buckets on the side of us. PSDs is not the goal and with Ring training, we need to give him options and he needs to comfortable everywhere on the body, the simple fact I am showing a leg and he wants to only bite up top is a reason to work the leg.
> 
> I welcome any and all comments and critiques that establish dialogue for training purposes, don't insult me or my friends with kiddie school name calling, where does that get this list?
> 
> Bryan


he is only back tied when the markers are used. on all bites up to that point, including when you're agitating him with the whip and no equipment, he is not tied to anything...

but whatever, i like the dogs. good luck with all three of them.


----------



## Kim Gossmeyer (Feb 24, 2007)

The dog looks like he is doing well. However, I wouldn't recommend holding a bungee line in your hands... Because the handler really has no control over the dog then. The only time I saw the back tie was at the end. Which I was shocked that the decoy didn't get a chunk taken out of his leg. There were a few very close calls there. Good luck with the training!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Maybe it is because I work in the bar biz, maybe the Corps, or maybe cause I just can't take an insult seriously, after all, drunkie the clown has a tendancy to say all manner of things, especially when they are at a nightclub that they paid 25$ cover, and ordered bottle service to the tune of 3000, and have drank enough to think they own the place. They also are not usually idiots, so they are really creative with what they come up with.

Again, I am just glad that he came around. Any word on what lines he comes from that mature late?? Always good to have that kind of info around.


----------



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

Tim Martens said:


> he is only back tied when the markers are used. on all bites up to that point, including when you're agitating him with the whip and no equipment, he is not tied to anything...
> 
> but whatever, i like the dogs. good luck with all three of them.


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

To be perfectly honest, I haven't seen his damn video yet, I only trained for about eight hours that day, So much excitement and I have this dinosuar dial up computer and can't watch this video.

You should see the video's of Banjo from a few months ago, I can't imagine of the kind words with him them, when he wouldn't bite much and was in avoidance. But, I will continue to post training videos, because that's what they are, training. We have dogs of every temperament and level, same with handlers. We keep plugging away. 

Club Idiot
President 
Bryan


----------



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Maybe it is because I work in the bar biz, maybe the Corps, or maybe cause I just can't take an insult seriously, after all, drunkie the clown has a tendancy to say all manner of things, especially when they are at a nightclub that they paid 25$ cover, and ordered bottle service to the tune of 3000, and have drank enough to think they own the place. They also are not usually idiots, so they are really creative with what they come up with.
> 
> Again, I am just glad that he came around. Any word on what lines he comes from that mature late?? Always good to have that kind of info around.


ooh yeah, he was bred in Puerto Rico by Elaine A. Great breeder, not all the dogs matured slowly. But most all are civil now. Richard Bonillia's dog was the stud, not sure if it was Scottie. Goes back to Mouisin spelling is horrible here. Mousin is a powerfully built 90lbs Ring 3 monster who hurt many a decoy.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

If you post the vids from before, I would be interested in seeing those. I have a little side project a friend and I are working on with this type of dog.

We are looking for little signs that these type of dogs show, so that maybe we can get a pattern, on video, so that anyone can take a look and see if this is what they are encountering. Still pretty early, but I think it might help out.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Bryan Colletti said:


> Selena van Leeuwen said:
> 
> 
> > which idiot is the handler of Banjo?
> ...


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Bryan~
I liked the first dog the best out of the three. Just from what I saw anyway. ~Justin
PS~ Maybe I am wrong, but didn't you and Teuss used to be in business together? Just wondering if you were who I thought you were. Not positive though. (???:-k)


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Bryan Colletti said:


> Goes back to Mouisin spelling is horrible here. Mousin is a powerfully built 90lbs Ring 3 monster who hurt many a decoy.


OK, the pieces are falling in place  I haven't actually watched the videos yet, but I will.

Moisin (Moisin du Vashon) is actually an FRI, he competed at FRII once or twice but didn't pass. Darn "out" LOL Moisin is out of my old dog Enzo - FRIII and Eiffel - FRIII HARD hitting dog, very powerful. Out of all of Enzo's son's reminded me the most of E in looks, working style, etc. Biggest difference is that E was social, and Moisin generally isn't. 

There is a full pedigree at
http://www.dantero.com/litters.php?id=3
and info/photos of Moisin at
http://www.dantero.com/dogs.php?id=203

Moisin himself was a normal maturing dog, or even kind of fast. At 9 months I saw him do a face attack on a very talented FR decoy who didn't like George and decided he was going to chase the pup. Didn't work, and I offered to buy him LOL However, Moisin had a brother named Ousel who was very slow to mature. At 10 months he was biting a tug, kind of. Doing puppy line agitation, and was just hanging out not paying any attention at all until they were right in front of him, then he'd bite. They'd let him win, he'd drop it, and go back to just hanging out. At 12 months he was knocking decoys down in the suit. At 14 months they were having some serious problems getting him to "out". His first attempt at a Brevet the handler finally had to walk down the field and peel him off the decoy. He was also a very serious dog. Moisin is also. Most of that litter were serious dogs, Tiller was probably the most easy going/social of the bunch.

All the males in Moisin's litter got FRI's. None went higher, the handlers couldn't get consistent control on them. IMO Tiller (Pompie du Vashon) was probably the sportiest and most likely to make it to FRIII, but his owner got out of Ring before taking him past the FRI.

Moisin is actually on the short list of possible studs for Chaos next litter


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Where is this dog???


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

my female was very, very drivey as a puppy. I didn't introduce her to a decoy, just did rag and environmental work at home. She hit about eight months old and completely quit even playing tug. I didn't think she would do anything past explosives detection and was thinking of spaying her. On a whim, I brought her to training one day when she was about 15 months old, and she was on the sleeve in five minutes working under a clatter stick!!?? With her, I think there was a direct connotation to her heat cycles. I know it sounds odd, but it was right after her first cycle that she went loopy, and right after the second when her brain just kinda 'clicked'. Here she is on her second decoy session.


----------



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Bryan Colletti said:
> 
> 
> > Wowwww....chill out! (couldn´t react earlier, sleeping.. damn time difference)
> ...


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Bryan Colletti said:


> Selena van Leeuwen said:
> 
> 
> > Bryan Colletti said:
> ...


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Bryan~
Not at all Bryan. I just thought I remembered your name and was only wondering if you were the same person I thought you were. Not trying to stir up anything. I have spoken to Teus on a several occasions (in the past it has been a while), but I don't believe I have any reason to "dig up dirt" on Teus or anyone else. It was just a question Man... Nothing more. ~Justin


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

I was going to make a comment on what Kadi posted last night, but then the bottom dropped out of the net... and there was no service. Then this morning I read Amber's post, and I see that my comment kinda pertains to both of their posts... 
Kadi and Amber~
It is funny how some dogs or puppies are firecrackers right out of the box and they stay that way, others lose their spark and never gain it back, while others fizzle out and then one day- the fire is lit again. My wife's PPD was one of those dogs. We had him shipped to us at just under 18 months of age. He was a dog that was thought to be unable to do serious protection work or patrol work, but I wanted to give him a shot... As it turned out, he was just slow to mature in the protection work. He would do anything else, but protection work was nothing he was really interested in... he lacked any intensity. At about 19 months he just exploded and became a confident and civil force to be reckoned with, but yet he always remained clear. 
Sometimes these dogs are destined for greatness and we just don't see it. Often times, I think we (dog people) give up on dogs that needed us to just wait a little longer. We sometimes judge too soon and deliver a verdict, and proclaim _"the dog just doesn't have it_", but what we are really saying in some cases is that_ we "just don't want a project dog."_ If I had to choose between training the project and non-project dog, I must be honest, I would most certainly go for the non-project dog - but in the end if it all worked out... I would have more satisfaction with the project dog.
I did have an A'Tim daughter that was amazing. She was extremely social, confident, and drivey. She had the hardest and calmest grips I'd ever seen on a pup. As she got older, her entries were kamakazi like and the grip never faltered. One day, this confident bitch went through a transformation where she was afraid of everyone and everything that she did not know, with out ever having a tramatic experience. She had been socialized extensively and had been very outgoing, but all of a sudden a total break down occurred. She was still very social to those close to her, but one day she just got a case of the Spookies. I thought it was a phase, but unfortunately the Spookies never went away. It broke my heart, because until that point I thought that she would have made a valuable contribution to the breeding program. 
Anyway, just a thought on the issue. We may never really know why the dogs can go either way like that for no apparent reason, sometimes they just do. ~Justin


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Where is this dog???


Moisin lives in Puerto Rico with Elaine. He's 10.5 now years old now I believe.


----------



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

Justin Eimer said:


> Bryan~
> Not at all Bryan. I just thought I remembered your name and was only wondering if you were the same person I thought you were. Not trying to stir up anything. I have spoken to Teus on a several occasions (in the past it has been a while), but I don't believe I have any reason to "dig up dirt" on Teus or anyone else. It was just a question Man... Nothing more. ~Justin


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Justin in light of the recent flamable topic, I was jumpy when I misread the last comment of your post, not positive though. I thought you meant you didn't hear positive things. My bad, sorry for that. I read it differently later on. Yes, Teus and I had about two years together where the two of us tried to figure out what we could do here, ultimately it was in his best interest to leave, and ours. He is an amazing dog person. I respect his ability with dogs and teaching. Philosophically, we couldn't be any further apart in how we work with people.

Bryan


----------



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

*Justin, Amber and Kadi, Jeff*

I can tell you all I was completely fooled by this dog, 100%. As a PUP he was rated number 1 in the litter by Pepe Camarena, no slight observation if you know Pepe's credentials.

He went through some changes, first tons of prey, then no prey, only avoidance to decoy. I felt he was dominant in character, but not ready to challenge a decoy. I would step in front of him and work my ass off trying to keep him in prey, nothing could last long enough to build a program around, teach a proper grip, anything. Then a few months back I thought it was really over, he was getting bigger, but going into even more retreat and avoidance.

So we put him up, his handler could frustrate him in play and get a grip.

Then about two weeks, we cracked a whip and "The Boy became a Man!" He was ready for this. He's powerful in his grip now, we are still trying to frustrate him as much as possible. To make him really want the bite. Problem is as Kadi describes, can we get a Ring 3 with him, who know?

We will try and post videos of this very interesting guy.

Bryan


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Bryan~
No problem. Teuss was always very nice to me, but I think that his prices were somewhat inflated, but maybe not. Did not want to dredge up bad feelings or make you go on the defense. It was never my intent. So anyway... nice to meet you. ~Justin


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Looking forward to how things work out with your buddy's dog.


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Kadi~
I am also curious as to who else is on the short list for breeding to Chaos. ~Justin


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Justin Eimer said:


> Kadi~
> I am also curious as to who else is on the short list for breeding to Chaos. ~Justin


Well, right now, Moisin IS the short list  There is a dog in MX I'm looking at also, an FRIII named Larzac. But I'm not sure he'd be the right one for Chaos. I'm always looking though, just seeing whats out there that I might want to breed to. With Chaos though it needs to be a male who will bring size. She's a smaller female, so an average sized male isn't enough.


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

cough cough, spanky is a big boy.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

how much does chaos weigh? and how big have her pups been and how big was the sire?


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Mousin looks like a nice dog, this is my 8mo old grandson of arras, pic was taken a couple weeks ago, he's already 90lbs ripped.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i've always felt that 90 lbs is the upper weight limit for a GSD to still be agile enough to do the work; isn't it WAY up there for a mal?

don't everyone jump my a$$ for being ignorant and trying to learn, ok??


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

ann freier said:


> i've always felt that 90 lbs is the upper weight limit for a GSD to still be agile enough to do the work; isn't it WAY up there for a mal?
> 
> don't everyone jump my a$$ for being ignorant and trying to learn, ok??


I believe that average Mal weight is more like 60 or 65, maybe 70 pounds.

That dog looks way taller than average, though, and not bulky at all.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

ann freier said:


> i've always felt that 90 lbs is the upper weight limit for a GSD to still be agile enough to do the work; isn't it WAY up there for a mal?


Define "work!"  

Regardless of the official "standard," I think the size of the dog should be dependent on the specific work it will be doing. Maybe a large (and physically fit) Malinois is great for patrol work, but it wouldn't be so great for USAR.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Mom is a dutchie, dad is a Mal-X.


----------



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

Drew Peirce said:


> Mousin looks like a nice dog, this is my 8mo old grandson of arras, pic was taken a couple weeks ago, he's already 90lbs ripped.


That is a handsome boy, Drew. Good luck with him.

Bryan


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

ann freier said:


> i've always felt that 90 lbs is the upper weight limit for a GSD to still be agile enough to do the work; isn't it WAY up there for a mal?


It's pretty heavy for a Malinois, but it depends on how tall the dog is. Mac runs right about 85 lbs, and he could carry a few more lbs without looking fat. I wouldn't take him over 90. I haven't used a wicket on him, but I'm guessing him at right about 27 inches. I've tracked his weight, just because he's been to the vet quite a bit in the last year due to injuries, so we tossed him on the scale each time.

Mac was 82 lbs in this photo, to skinny IMO
http://www.dantero.com/images/herve_mac4.jpg

85 lbs in this one
http://www.dantero.com/images/mac_heel.jpg

Cali is usually 68-72 lbs, and 24.5-25 inches tall, she's on the left in this photo, Mac's on the right
http://www.dantero.com/images/mac_cali.jpg

It doesn't effect Mac's jumping ability, he easily clears 1.2 meters on the hurdle, but I don't think he turns as quickly as some of my smaller dogs. 
http://www.dantero.com/images/mac_jump.jpg

Oh, for those who asked I need to get Chaos in and weigh her, but I'd estimate her at 22 inches tall, and 50 lbs. Not tiny, but not a large female either.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

how much do chaos' male littermates weigh?


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks bryan, it was a long and rocky road that got us to this point but he was worth it, the mother, a direct arras daughter was 9yrs old when we did the breeding, the father is a PH1 that has made the trek across the atlantic twice, a true anomoly of a specimen with a history that reads like a stephen king novel.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Tim Martens said:


> how much do chaos' male littermates weigh?


I have only been able to keep track of a couple of her male littermates, there were 10 or 11 pups in her litter. 1 is in Canada and is about 60 lbs? I'd have to ask his owner. The other one, Vader, I've been told is a large male, around 70.

Chaos pups have varied in size also, most of them being medium/small. Ie 40-50 lb females, 50-60 lb males. With just a few males over 60 lbs. And a few females under 40

Chaos sire Raptor was 85 lbs. Her dam Nature is about the same size as Chaos.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

i'd take a 60 lb little land shark in a heartbeat..


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

i love the medium dogs. braxton is only about 60-65


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

my dutchie is around 70-72 lbs. i wouldn't want anything bigger than that...


----------



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

Drew Peirce said:


> Thanks bryan, it was a long and rocky road that got us to this point but he was worth it, the mother, a direct arras daughter was 9yrs old when we did the breeding, the father is a PH1 that has made the trek across the atlantic twice, a true anomoly of a specimen with a history that reads like a stephen king novel.



If the dog you mention is Arras Pegge, just a note of caution, over the last ten years I have seen many and owned a few Arras progeny and grand kids in America, he was used like a cheap suit here. Many Bad hips, I would Xray soon and get an idea of what you have. Arras was an awesome animal for sure.

Bryan


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Thank you for that note of caution bryan, almost makes me wonder how I've managed thus far without your insight.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Drew Peirce said:


> Thank you for that note of caution bryan, almost makes me wonder how I've managed thus far without your insight.


I don't think there's any reason to get sensitive Drew. Sometimes people are just trying to be helpful. Apologies if I mis-read your post, but that's the tone of it anyhow.

Not sure what all the tension is about on this board lately, but its getting really old fast.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Konnie Hein said:


> I don't think there's any reason to get sensitive Drew. Sometimes people are just trying to be helpful. Apologies if I mis-read your post, but that's the tone of it anyhow.
> 
> Not sure what all the tension is about on this board lately, but its getting really old fast.


It IS getting old.

Poking, flaming, and bristling defensivenesss....... 

Let's try to stop. It's distracting and counterproductive.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I like my 38lb lil dutchie 

I like dogs in the 70lb range. I hope my pups dont get too huge either, Ive never been too fond of the 90lb GSD's, but hey if thats waht ya got then thats what ya got.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I like that lil 38-pound Dutchie too. :lol:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Until you're chasing someone through the back yards of urbania, and have to pick the darn thing up several times and throw them over fences, you just can't appreciate the difference between a 65 pound landshark and a 90 pound intimidator. ha ha.

DFrost


----------



## Sam Trinh (Jul 31, 2006)

Drew Peirce said:


> Thank you for that note of caution bryan, almost makes me wonder how I've managed thus far without your insight.


the post was stated towards you, but im guessing it was directed towards the board since it wasn't a PM. I'll chip in and say i appreciated the information since i was not familiar w/ the dog...


----------



## Sam Trinh (Jul 31, 2006)

i think sub 70 is ideal for males, i like smaller dogs since they tend to be a bit more athletic. I'll probably look for a 50 - 55ish bitch someday but wouldn't be adverse to a 38 pound pocket rocket either. 

My 14 month old Mal weighed in at 65 yesterday so i doubt he'll stay under 70, but I'll still keep him (no trades kim!). lol.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> It IS getting old.
> 
> Poking, flaming, and bristling defensivenesss.......
> 
> Let's try to stop. It's distracting and counterproductive.


See what happens when I am out of pocket for a month. My god, you people need me.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> See what happens when I am out of pocket for a month. My god, you people need me.


Just what we were all sayin'...........


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I said nothing of the sort.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Just what we were almost all sayin'...........


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Milquetoast tiddie babies. Not even GOOD insults. I remember back in the good old days--March, February--when an insult would be feathered into a backwards compliment like a nice souffle and smack someone dead in the face with a mighty yawp. You have all regressed. Back to NILIF, I guess.


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

Sam Leinweber said:


> i think sub 70 is ideal for males, i like smaller dogs since they tend to be a bit more athletic. I'll probably look for a 50 - 55ish bitch someday but wouldn't be adverse to a 38 pound pocket rocket either.
> 
> My 14 month old Mal weighed in at 65 yesterday so i doubt he'll stay under 70, but I'll still keep him (no trades kim!). lol.


 shit i wouldnt let kim trade. lol not that xd isnt a good dog but i like our lil bitch!!!


----------



## Sam Trinh (Jul 31, 2006)

steve gossmeyer said:


> shit i wouldnt let kim trade. lol not that xd isnt a good dog but i like our lil bitch!!!


lol just a joke since she asked me if i wanted to. i like envy too, she is one of the quickest little freaks i've ever seen.


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

a quick lil freak isnt even the half. this is seriously the fastest dog ive ever seen


----------



## Joel Anderson (Apr 16, 2007)

Man what in the world is going on here????? We have the battle of the little men made of glass all throwing stones and people talking about who's is bigger. Can we get back to the original post.. Bryan you stated in the post that these were. "Three Green dogs in our club for Police Work" Do you sell many police dogs out of your club and what makes them green police dogs and not green sport FR dogs?? I am curious because almost every dog sold from a club as a "green police dog" was a sport dog reject? I am not saying thats a bad thing I am just looking for your justification as a police dog rather than green sport??

Joel


----------



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

Joel Anderson said:


> Man what in the world is going on here????? We have the battle of the little men made of glass all throwing stones and people talking about who's is bigger. Can we get back to the original post.. Bryan you stated in the post that these were. "Three Green dogs in our club for Police Work" Do you sell many police dogs out of your club and what makes them green police dogs and not green sport FR dogs?? I am curious because almost every dog sold from a club as a "green police dog" was a sport dog reject? I am not saying thats a bad thing I am just looking for your justification as a police dog rather than green sport??
> 
> Joel


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Valid questions Joel:

Over the years, I have been able to acquire some friends who share a vision of mine. My breeding program, has been selected for the soul purpose of developing Police Dogs. We do this with the main focus on being able to donate a few year to communities in need. While I do train with some sport in mind and competition is part of the training goals, it's still Police Dogs as the goal. 

Sport rejects are quite welcome in my opinion for what I want. A strong Police Dog candidate that I like, will not make a high scoring sport dog. Ultimately though, when raising a pup, I give a lot of creative freedom to the puppy itself. Meaning I raise the puppy, exposing them to sport training, Disaster training and early Narcotics foundation. Hoping that over the months as a pup, they tell me where they will go in the long run. So if they are a better fit in one sole discipline, I'm not selfish about my needs, I will guide them along their path. Since I have raised and donated over a dozen Police Dogs, and been a part of training many more, I think I have a acquired a unique perspective of these sought after traits in a pup, though, I'm learning something new all the time and hoping that continues to influence my training idea's and breeding needs.

Sincerely
Bryan


----------

